# Hate Crime Project



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Im taking a class at a local college and I need a few LEO's either in a municipal, state, campus, corrections, court, setting to read a quick story and answer a few questions, if anyone can help me out please PM me. Thanks in advance.

Im taking a class at a local college and I need a few LEO's either in a municipal, state, campus, corrections, court, setting to read a quick story and answer a few questions, if anyone can help me out please PM me. Thanks in advance.

Case: You are the officer-

Being a state trooper is all you ever wanted to do since you took your first criminal justice course at the local community college. Uncle Tom, a deputy in the sheriff's department for over 20 years, has also been a positive influence in your life long ambition to work in law enforcement. A happy marriage, a new baby, and a new career as a state trooper- as far as you are concerned; it can't get any better than this. 
You are assigned to the graveyard shift in a large rural county, one of the special assignments given to the new troopers. You occasionally see a sheriff's patrol car, but usually not after midnight. For the most part, you are on your own. At 2:30 AM, you receive a call from the dispatcher regarding a car wreck on Highway 27.
Arriving at the scene of the accident, you observe a late model station wagon in the ditch next to the highway, its headlights shining into the woods. A county emergency services vehicle is already there applying first aid to a hysterical white female who appears to be in her mid twenties. An older male is standing next to a pickup truck, it turns out that he was the person who drove by, saw the accident, and went for help. The paramedics are having an animated conversation with a black male who appears to be in his early thirties. You get out of your cruiser and walk to the medics. 
A medic pulls you to his side. "Trooper Stevens, this man needs to be taken to Upton County Hospital, but he refuses to go. We've done all we can for him here. See if you can talk some sense into him". 
You ask the medics to let you talk to him privately, Turning to the injured man, you notice not only that he has cuts (apparently from his head making contact with the windshield) but that his face is puffy, his nose broken, and he is cradling his arm suggesting that it is also injured. After introducing yourself, you reassure him that you are there to help and he needs to go the hospital. After considerable coaxing, the man whose name is Ned tells you why he won't go. 
"My wife and I stopped for a sandwich at a diner about 10 miles back. When we pulled back onto the road, minding our own business, two truckloads of fools followed us out of the parking lot and ran us into that ditch. When I came to, they were beating the hell out of me, calling me a ****** and my wife a whore!" At this point, Ned starts crying. "Who do they think they are! I thought they were going to kill her and me. They told us they weren't going to let any ******* and their white whores live in Upton County. I got a good job and I work hard, but it ain't worth my life". 
"What did the men look like? Did you hear anyone mention any names?" you ask as you take notes. What Ned says next makes you feel a huge knot forming in your stomach. "I couldn't see none of their faces. They all wore camo ski masks. One of them did say not to bother mentioning it to the sheriff's office and they then all laughed. And one of them said to the others that if I did, I would have to answer to Tom."
After conferring with the medics, you arrange to have Ned and his wife taken to a neighboring county Hospital. Thanking the farmer for stopping and helping, you return to your cruiser. You sit there thinking a long time looking out into the night. You have always known that Uncle Tom as well as several of your other relatives are prejudiced, but they are from another generation. You don't agree with them, but they are basically good people who work hard, go to church, and raise their families as best as they can. You find it hard to believe that any of them would participate in anything like this. There is a hate crimes unit with the State Bureau of Investigations.

*Please answer the questions on the next page.*
*-Your name (optional):*
*-Rank (optional):*
*-Department (optional):*
*-Years on the job (optional):*
*-Assuming you are the trooper in the story, would you contact the hate crimes unit with the State Bureau of Investigations? Why or why not?-*
*-Do you think people who are prejudiced be good citizens in other areas of their lives?-*
*- Assuming you are the trooper in the story, you are torn by loyalty to your uncle and your role as a law enforcement officer. How would you resolve this conflict?*
*-How is this a community issue as well as a law enforcement issue?*

*All questions are optional to answer. Thank you.*

*-Have you ever come across a situation similar to this?*
*-**Have you ever witnessed a coworker being either being prejudice or racist to a citizen or other employee?*
*-If so did you take any actions?*
*-If not, why?*
*-In your community are there are a lot of citizen on citizen hate crimes?*
*-What efforts does your department take to reduce the number of hate crimes?*
*- Have you even been accused of a hate crime?*


----------

